# For those hunting turkeys in the rain today & beyond



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

My favorite time to hunt is in a hot fternoon after an early morning rain. Always felt like thay was when it was really good, as far as afternoons go.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I think Nelly and P Diddy described it perfect after a rainstorm.. Every gobby is desperate


----------

